# broken return spring rumors?



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

I heard at the gun range that the xd return spring can brake. Have any of you heard of this? Is it true or just the glocks trying to bash a superier gun?:smt062


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any spring can break on any gun at any time. On a Glock. Heard about springs breaking on a Beretta. It really can happen anytime. Thats why U do maintenance on the gun and replace all the springs periodically.


----------

